# NBC's Grimm



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Season 3 starts on Friday. This is another show that shouldn't be missed. :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am afraid I never saw Grimm season 1 or season 2.. 

Will have to check it out on netflix or possibly find if they are available on disc. 

Just too many shows to keep track of when they are "live".


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I've watched em all. Those last episodes started to get interesting, I hope this season is good.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

tripplej said:


> I am afraid I never saw Grimm season 1 or season 2..
> 
> Will have to check it out on netflix or possibly find if they are available on disc.
> 
> Just too many shows to keep track of when they are "live".


Not on Netflix. I watched season 1 and 2 on Amazon Prime


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Yeah, I've watched em all. Those last episodes started to get interesting, I hope this season is good.


Same here, glad it is back for season 3.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good start to the season last night! :T


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

JimShaw said:


> Not on Netflix. I watched season 1 and 2 on Amazon Prime


Thanks. Good to know. I have netflix but I don't have Amazon Prime.. 

I will have to check out the value of Amazon Prime to see if it is worth getting or not. 

Thanks once again.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone still watching this? It's still one of my favorites.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

mechman said:


> Anyone still watching this? It's still one of my favorites.


I watch on Amazon Prime and waiting for the next season. Love it


----------

